# 2011 Diesel Car of the Year



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Your vote is needed.

Voting has started for the 2011 Diesel Car of the Year and both of the BMW diesels sold in the U.S. are nominees.

The ballot for voting is online here.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

The 335d takes the early lead! It must be due the 425 lbs of torque giving it excellent launch capability.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm hoping 535d will be on next year's list. Heck! It be better if VED is on that list, huh?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

bayoucity said:


> I'm hoping 535d will be on next year's list. Heck! It be better if VED is on that list, huh?


yeah, I'd like to see a 535 as well.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm afraid I'm a bit like Grocho Marx on this one... I'm not sure I'm interested in a "Diesel Car of the Year" award that allows me to vote.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Penguin said:


> I'm afraid I'm a bit like Grocho Marx on this one... I'm not sure I'm interested in a "Diesel Car of the Year" award that allows me to vote.


Yeah we all c an vote but none of the voters drine/have them.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

dalekressin said:


> Yeah we all c an vote but none of the voters drine/have them.


I'm not so sure. I voted over 4 days into a 31 day survey and only 260 people had voted. That's few enough to show an abject lack of interest on the part of the general public. It may well be that the only people voting are diesel owners.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Not too many non-diesel owners even wandering around these parts!


----------

